# Stunning HK night scene



## alex1030 (Jun 28, 2006)

I hope everyone will enjoy this set and visit Hong Kong one day  
For more please visit www.pbase.com/alex1030 :hug:: 

#1






#2





#3






#4






#5





#6





#7





#8





#9





#10


----------



## Arch (Jun 28, 2006)

wow......... :mrgreen:


----------



## WNK (Jun 28, 2006)

Neato!  First one is my fave.  What a great shot!


----------



## JEazy (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Ma_ (Jun 28, 2006)

WOW, great photos!


----------



## Aelfwyn (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow!!  Was that lightning in the first shot real, or edited?  Either way - pretty amazing!


----------



## shewar (Jun 28, 2006)

These are amazing ! What a wonderful series.


----------



## Alex06 (Jun 28, 2006)

Spectacular!


----------



## Verdegraph (Jun 28, 2006)

These are amazing! Thankyou for sharing these beautiful pictures


----------



## Aelfwyn (Jun 28, 2006)

Ah, forget my last question, just checked out your site....wow!  Now I know it's real, nuber 1 is DEFINATELY my fave!


----------



## PNA (Jun 28, 2006)

Outstanding shots...something exciting about them.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jun 28, 2006)

excellent series, wonderful exposures, very professional.


----------



## Alison (Jun 28, 2006)

Some of the best cityscapes I have seen hands down.


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 28, 2006)

brilliant


----------



## Unimaxium (Jun 29, 2006)

Those are great. Especially that first one. I kinda want to go to hong kong now ;-)


----------



## RandyC (Jun 29, 2006)

very cool idea to use a 30 second shutter speed to capture multiple lightnings!! amazing pics


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow. You're a pro, aren't you?

These look like the viewcards I got from Hong Kong!
Each and everyone is PERFECT.


----------



## JimmyAtlantis (Jun 29, 2006)

OUT-FREAKING-STANDING!!!


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 29, 2006)

Another postcard series!


----------



## mct (Jun 29, 2006)

Unbelievable shots!!  1st one's my favourite too.

I went to HK last year and you've really captured the beauty and busy atmosphere of the place


----------



## alex1030 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, Thank you so much for all the comments. I am so happy that you guys like Hong Kong as much as i am. Regarding the lightning questions, I feel that i am kind of lucky to take such shot. I must thanks GOD for giving me a chance to capture such photo.  And ppl must asked me if i am a professional. The answer was NO, but i am setting up my company now and will do wedding photographs.


----------



## DepthAfield (Jun 29, 2006)

I am speechless!


----------



## Chiller (Jun 29, 2006)

Well...thats it.  I just put all my equipment for sale on Ebay.  :er: 

  Stunning images.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## omeletteman (Jun 29, 2006)

GREAT work. I have the others here beat cause I've been to Hong Kong, and I can say you've captured the place wonderfully. 

While the lightning one is certainly my fav, I really like the Merry Christmas one, because when I was living in China 2 years ago there were no Christmas decorations and it was generally lacking in holiday cheer, but then I went to Hong Kong and they had that huge tree set up in front of the HSBC building which helped me get into the holiday spirit (even if I did spend Christmas alone in China with no English speaking people to celebrate with......). Ok story time over. Great shots once again!


----------



## photo gal (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow....very nice indeed!  Welcome to the forum!  : )


----------



## JTHphoto (Jun 29, 2006)

wow, just jaw-dropping amazing...  

excellent.  :thumbup:


----------



## Fate (Jun 29, 2006)

:cheer: awsome!! So well exposed and composed.. love them all, but the first is spectuacular!


----------



## doenoe (Jun 29, 2006)

wow, im lost for words...........except for the words i just typed, but other then that im lost.


----------



## Passion4Film (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! 1, 2 and 5 are my favorites, but they are all amazing!


----------



## duncanp (Jun 29, 2006)

WOOOOOOWWWW fantastic series..
!


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Jun 29, 2006)

Very stunning, indeed.

I wish the D50 had an ISO of 100. I bet it helps with longer exposures!


----------



## Haz_UK (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW, I LOVE all of them!

I'd love to go to Hong Kong, and Japan. 

great shots!:thumbup:


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 29, 2006)

These are awesome.


----------



## KenCo (Jun 29, 2006)

Fantastic stuff! 6,4 and 1 for me.


----------



## dirtnapper (Jun 29, 2006)

A very impressive collection.


----------



## SeanL (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow amazing pictures! What kind of camera?


----------



## alex1030 (Jun 29, 2006)

SeanL said:
			
		

> Wow amazing pictures! What kind of camera?


 
Most of them were taken by F80 with either Velvia 50 or Velvia 100. But some of them were taken by D2X.

And Thank you everyone for replying the post. It has been great pleasure in posting photos here!!! :heart:


----------



## Alex06 (Jun 30, 2006)

alex1030 said:
			
		

> Most of them were taken by F80 with either Velvia 50 or Velvia 100. But some of them were taken by D2X.
> 
> And Thank you everyone for replying the post. It has been great pleasure in posting photos here!!! :heart:


 
You deserve it!:mrgreen:


----------



## pan (Jul 1, 2006)

wow, great shoots!!


----------



## midget patrol (Jul 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunning images! 

Number 2 appears to have some lens shake in it. Good work. :thumbup:


----------

